
Show HN: RightGIF a better GIF plugin for Slack - toast76
https://rightgif.com
======
toast76
We launched this last week as a weekend hack project, and have managed to get
2000 users in a week. We're pretty pumped! Still working on a lot of features,
but as an MVP we're pretty happy with it. Feedback/comments welcome!

